# Neues Stealth- orientiertes Action Game | Dark Storm: Ascension goes Kickstarter



## HabakukFreitag (4. August 2015)

*Dark Storm: Ascension
*_by Fenrir Studios

_
Mit 'Dark Storm: Ascension' bringt das Indie Game Studio Fenrir einen waschechten first-und third-personshooter 
auf den Markt, der gameplay-technisch Action- und Stealth verbindet, während er den Spieler in ein realistisches, 
emotionsgeladenes Science-Fiction Abenteuer wirft. Entwickelt mit der Unreal Engine 4 bietet 'Dark Storm: Ascension' nicht nur ein Spiel reich an komplexer Story und klassischen Gameplay Elementen, sondern auch ein tiefes Eintauchen in eine liebevoll und detailreich gestaltete Welt. Diese zeichnet sich vor allem durch eine einzigartige Atmosphäre aus und zieht den Spieler sofort in ihren Bann.


Mit dem Start der Kickstarter Seite für das Hauptspiel Dark Storm: Ascension, veröffentlichen die Entwickler 
nun die Demo (entwickelt mit UnrealEngine3) auf Steam und IndieDB, verfügbar als kostenfreier Download. 
Alles was ihr dazu braucht istein Steam Account und etwa 4GB Platz auf eurer Festplatte.


*Download Steam*

*Download IndieDB

Kickstarter Seite

Offizielle Website


*



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVZo94dVwcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


*



Story & Art

*Im Jahr 2034 ist die Welt nur einen Wimpernschlag vom Dritten Weltkrieg entfernt. Es wütet ein kalter Krieg 
zwischen den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika und der Russischen Förderation. Doch diesmal geht es nicht
um den alten Konflikt zwischen Demokratie und Kommunismus, sondern vielmehr um die Energiekrise, deren
Vorzeichen zu lange keine Beachtung geschenkt wurden.

Beide Großmächte forschen nun in einem Wettlauf intensiv an alternativen Energiequellen, bzw. deren Verarbeitung,
bis schließlich der Abbau Dunkler Materie der einzige Ausweg zu sein scheint. Doch wer wird zuerst in der Lage
sein Dunkle Materie als Energiequelle nutzbar zu machen?

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer für die USA ist der private Konzern Irving Dynamics, weltweit führender Pionier was 
fortgeschrittene Wissenschaft and deren Anwendung angeht. Tief in der Wildniss Alaskas erschuff der Irving
Konzern den größten Teilchenbeschleuniger der je gebaut wurde, drum herum eine mächtige Forschungsstation,
die Irving Dynamics Apex Facility. Doch kurz vor einem wissenschaftlichen Durchbruch der dem der Kernspaltung 
gleichgekommen wäre, greift die Russische Kresnik Elite Division die Forschungsanstalt an, um diese systematisch
unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Dabei wird niemand verschont der der Operation im Weg steht.

Doch die Angreifer haben nicht mit Amber Kingsley gerechnet, einer gescheiterten US-Army Offizierin, die fort an 
als Securityofficer in der Irving Dynamics Apex Facility arbeitet. Bei der Army leitete sie eine Mission in Nord Korea.
Doch die Mission scheiterte, 7 ihrer Leute mussten sterben und schließlich wurde sie entlassen. Amber ist alles andere
als ein gefühlsloser Action-Hero. Sie ist eine erfahrene, ehrenhafte und charismatische Frau, mehr als das, ein nobler 
Freund. Ihr Ziel ist es nicht etwa die Apex Facility von Feinden zu befreien, sondern ihre lebenslangen Freundin Jill 
Haley, ein führendes Mitglied des Irving Personals, zu finden und zu beschützen. Ambers Entscheidungen und Handeln
werden weitreichende Folgen haben, da sie vor nichts zurückschreckt ihren Feind zu schwächen und zu untergraben.


Amber wird von Sya begleitet, einer fortgeschrittenen künstlichen Intelligenz, erschaffen von Jill Haley. Zusammen werden
die beiden ein Abenteuer besteigen, dass Ambers Leben für immer verändern wird, ganz zu schweigen vom Verlauf der Geschichte
der Menschheit.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verschiedene Räumlichkeiten der Irving Dynamics Apex Facility






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei der sechs Hauptwaffen



*Team

*Fenrir Studios hat seinen Hauptsitz in Kalifornien, Stockton, wo auch die beiden Gründer des Studios, Robert Ross Smith
und Javonni Ortiz, leben. Der Rest des Teams ist auf der ganzen Welt verteilt, darunter eine Menge US Staaten, Süd-Amerika,
Kanada, Vereinigtes Königreich,Italien, Spanien, Frankreich, Kroatien, Deutschland und andere. Das macht natürlich die 
Kommunikation zwischen den einzelnen Sektionen wie Animation, Concept Art, Programing, Level Design, Sound Design & Composing
und Modeling nicht gerade einfach, besonders was die Zeitverschiebung von bis zu 12 Stunden angeht. Wöchentliche Meetings bei denen
 jede Sektion mit all ihren Artists ihren aktuellen Stand vorstellt, neue Aufgaben verteilt und verschiedene Entscheidungen getroffen 
werden finden regelmäßig statt, wobei die Kommunikation unter den einzelnen Leuten natürlich keine festen Zeiten kennt. 

Seit 2 Jahren wird intensiv an Dark Storm: Ascension gearbeitet und wie bei jedem Projekt auf dieser Welt gab und gibt es Höhen 
und Tiefen. Doch eine Sache hat sich bisher nicht geändert: das Team und jedes einzelne Mitglied steckt ununterbrochen jeden Tag 
Stunden an Arbeit in dieses wunderbare Projekt, um es endlich zum Leben zu erwecken.

(Dark Storm hat via Steam Greenlight bereits grünes Licht erhalten.)

*Link zur alten Greenlight Seite*


 

copyright (c) by Fenrir Studios
Autor: David Jungnickel

*
Mehr Informationen findet ihr hier:
*
Dark Storm: Ascension auf


*Kickstarter*

*Indie Game Magazine (IGM)*

*Facebook*

*Twitter*

*IndieDB*

*ModDB*

*Steam*

*Offizielle Website*


































​


----------

